# 6-pin PCI-E connector



## OMGH4X! (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey.. 

Basically, i have this 375w Dell PSU (L375P-00.. i think..) and let's just say at some point it had the 6-pin PCI-E plug cut off...

So here's where i'm at... i have the original connector end, and i have rejoined the wires to each other with a couple of connector blocks; there is three white wires and three black wires..
i joined them back together with the corresponding colors, but does it matter which black wire goes to which other black wire? could i damage the unit if i got them in the wrong order?

PS: sorry if this is in the wrong section lol


----------



## Play3r (Aug 10, 2010)

it wont damage anything until you plug it in to something. just used an molex-pci adapter from a gpu or something.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 10, 2010)

OK your pinout does it go like this:

W-W-W
B-B-B

w=white b=black


----------



## OMGH4X! (Aug 10, 2010)

Would using the molex-6pin adapter be just the same as using the 6pin cable from the PSU?

also, if i got a multimeter, could i in theory confirm my wiring was correct by plugging the psu in and testing each of the 6 wires?



JrRacinFan said:


> OK your pinout does it go like this:
> 
> W-W-W
> B-B-B
> ...



Yea like that lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 10, 2010)

OMGH4X! said:


> Would using the molex-6pin adapter be just the same as using the 6pin cable from the PSU?
> 
> also, if i got a multimeter, could i in theory confirm my wiring was correct by plugging the psu in and testing each of the 6 wires?



See my post above and confirm. And if you want to the multimeter route:

12v-12v-12v
Grd-Grd-Grd

EDIT:
Yah you will be fine. They are split to help current load on the wiring. Just make sure you use proper heatshrink tubing.


----------



## OMGH4X! (Aug 10, 2010)

i used like two of these..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you think it will be safe enough?

Also thanks u solved my problem  just needed to know that order of white/black wires didn't matter as long as they were W_W_W
                                          B   B   B          Thanks ! xD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 10, 2010)

Your welcome, also wouldnt go that route to correct it. May lose a little bit of current but odds are nothing really to worry about.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 10, 2010)

BTW what GFX are you powering with that PSU?


----------



## OMGH4X! (Aug 10, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> BTW what GFX are you powering with that PSU?



Currently nothing because i didn't plug it in yet 

I've used it for both a 7900GS and an HD5770 which seem to work fine (had the 7900 running for years.. the 5770 for about 6 months before i pulled it out to put in another rig)

Was being used in a Dimension 9200 (Cpu E6400, 2x WD 7200rpm 250gb HDD's, other stuff..)


----------

